# Flexi leash repair?



## Grims

I bought one of the larger flexi leashes with the flat cord. My pup has already chewed half way through it near the end. Is there a repair kit that will allow me to cut off the area before the damaged area and reattach a new latch?


----------



## middleofnowhere

I'm guessing because I haven't seen the damage but... This is probably a repair that your local harness/saddle or shoe repair shop could do for you. I'd think it would take an industrial strength sewing machine to make a good repair on the webbing - and I wouldn't expect the lead to retract any further than the repair.


----------



## Grims

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereI'm guessing because I haven't seen the damage but... This is probably a repair that your local harness/saddle or shoe repair shop could do for you. I'd think it would take an industrial strength sewing machine to make a good repair on the webbing - and I wouldn't expect the lead to retract any further than the repair.


This is why I want to cut off the area after the damaged area and have a new latch attached, so it will retract fully.


----------



## Fransheska

super super glue?


----------



## Grims

Not sure I'd trust glue.


----------



## mydogtess

I had one had a flexi leash like that that broke. I would cut it then bring it back to the store. Petsmart is really good about it. You don't need any proof it came from there


----------



## Grims

> Originally Posted By: mydogtessI had one had a flexi leash like that that broke. I would cut it then bring it back to the store. Petsmart is really good about it. You don't need any proof it came from there


And they would replace it? All we have is a Pet Supplies "Plus"


----------



## mydogtess

Ya I've never had a problem, the sales clerk told me that people return them all the time because they are crap and brake all the time.


----------

